# Freshwater Aquariums > Freshwater Aquarium Livestock > New World Cichlids >  New World Cichlids

## James

New World Cichlids are a diverse group of fish often  referred to as South or Central American Cichlids. American Cichlids are  a hardy, easy to care for fish species that add brilliant color to the  freshwater aquarium. 

<span class="v11">

----------

